
YouTube Red is being replaced by YouTube Premium, and it will cost extra - digisth
https://www.recode.net/2018/5/16/17363334/youtube-music-launches-youtube-red-youtube-premium-extra-charge-cobra-kai
======
likeclockwork
_That same service will eventually also replace Google Play Music, a rival
music service Google has inexplicably operated at the same time it was trying
to get YouTube Music off the ground._

They got me again. I can't believe I let them get me again. I was subscribed
to Play Music, then Youtube Red appears and okay, I get that in addition, now
they're closing Play Music and forcing me into Youtube?

These motherfuckers.

~~~
magduf
Never buy into a Google service thinking it'll be around for a long time.
There's only a small handful of things they do that have had real staying
power, and they're all free (search, Gmail, Maps).

------
kankroc
I'm a Google Play Music user and mark my words, the day they kill the service
is the day I go to spotify. I'm not going to whatever Prime-like monster
they're creating.

~~~
mafm
Honestly, no point in waiting. I paid for google music for a couple of years
before switching to spotify. Spotify is a lot better - more music, better
recommendations. about the same price.

~~~
some_account
Deezer is also quite good and nice to have alternatives to Spotify that
respects privacy.

~~~
stamps
What makes Deezer more private than Spotify?

Seems like the same story: [http://www.deezer.com/legal/personal-
datas](http://www.deezer.com/legal/personal-datas)

------
lathiat
I love YouTube Red but basically never use any of the Music features.

I’d rather have ads on Music and nothing else. Seems like a strange anti
embrace of the creator community.

I can only assume they would rather make money off of ads (because they make
more money than YouTube red?) and this needed a way to sell the popular
YouTube Music (including the background play feature) and have a way to get
more people watching ads that were casual users that mostly only cared about
music (instead of having ad free YouTube thrown in).

Can’t see another reason to have structured it this way. YouTube Music is
obviously an important business requirement to otherwise keep all the labels
uploading their music videos onto the otherwise free site.

------
FollowSteph3
I hope it comes to Canada. I'm willing to pay to remove commercials from
YouTube. I don't really care about the extra shows, etc., I just want to be
able to remove the ads. $12/mth is worth it for me.

~~~
cerberusss
On average, one country is added per year. So in roughly two centuries, it'll
be available worldwide. Not that I'm bitter or anything.

But more seriously, since the rollout has been extremely limited, I have the
feeling that Google is not really interested in offering it worldwide.

------
Waterluvian
Amazon Prime Video plays commercials now. How long until they start slowly
introducing commercials into YouTube Premium?

It's just like the history of cable TV. I'm very pessimistic that it will just
keep repeating.

